# No THC in Colorado towns water supply



## burnin1 (Jul 25, 2016)

From thecannibist.co

*False alarm: No THC in Colorado towns water supply*

*Hugo water: The Lincoln County Sheriff's Office says the initial test kit results are now believed to have been false positives*







Published: Jul 23, 2016
By *Yesenia Robles*, _The Denver Post_

Water in the town of Hugo is not contaminated with THC after all, state tests concluded Saturday morning.

The suspicion was first announced Thursday after county officials, using field test kits, got some positive tests results.

The Colorado Bureau of Investigation provided the more conclusive results indicating the water does not have THC, the psychoactive compound in marijuana.

A water advisory for the town that had officials warning residents to avoid drinking or using the water was canceled Saturday morning with the news.

We are happy to report that the water advisory is canceled immediately, the sheriffs office wrote Saturday. Please resume any and all water activities.

There were no reports of illness or symptoms from people drinking the water, Captain Michael Yowell, a spokesman for the sheriffs office confirmed Saturday.

The initial field tests that were positive had been isolated to a single well  well No. 1, about a mile south of Hugos small downtown. The Lincoln County Sheriffs Office said there was evidence to suggest the well had been tampered with.

Saturday, the sheriffs office said that investigation will continue.

Saturday mornings update from the Lincoln County Sheriffs Office said the initial test kit results are now believed to have been false positives.

Some experts had been skeptical on the dangers of THC-contaminated water or whether it would even be possible to spike tap water with marijuana.

It would take more product than any of us could afford to contaminate a city water supply to the extent that people would suffer any effects, Dr. John Fox, Lincoln Countys health officer, said in a statement Thursday.
Peter Perrone, who owns Wheat Ridge cannabis testing facility Gobi Analytical, said cannabinoids such as THC or CBD are in no way soluble in water.

There is zero possibility that theres anything like THC in the Hugo water, Perrone told The Denver Post Thursday.

You know how oil and water separate? Its the same with cannabinoids. Theyre lipophilic, which means theyre fat-loving. They would never be soluble in water. In order for people to solubilize these cannabinoids in their drinks, for marijuana products like the Dixie Elixirs sold in dispensaries, it takes a lot of work. It takes so many steps to get a fat-soluble thing like a cannabinoid into something like a drink.

Joseph Evans, a former EPA scientist who now serves as lab director at Denver-based marijuana testing lab Nordic Analytical, agreed.

The one thing that bothers me about this story from a scientific perspective is that THC is so insoluble in water, Evans said. I cant imagine, I cant even fathom the idea that THC would be in water at any type of solubility to create any kind of health hazard.








http://www.thecannabist.co/2016/07/23/conclusive-tests-no-thc-hugo-water/59158/
_Staff reporters John Ingold and Ricardo Baca contributed to this report._


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2016)

We need a shaking head emocon......:goodposting:


----------



## yarddog (Jul 25, 2016)

Almost sounds like the sheriff Dept was the one bird dogging the whole ordeal.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2016)

Same old ****,,different Century.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 25, 2016)

Well, I have decided that there must be a rule somewhere that one must be overweight to be sheriff.  Now, I am also getting to believe that they have to be stupid, too.  I see more idiocy from sheriffs than I can believe.  My original question though has never been answered...Why was the water being tested for THC in the first place?  Does a "field test kit" for THC even exist?  I think that there is something fishy about this whole story.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2016)

:yeahthat:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 25, 2016)

In the  video it states an employer was testing employees and we're getting funny test results. So they added tap water to a test kit and the test showed a presence of THC in the tap water.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2016)

Probably from her fingers after loading a bowl of some dank.  :rofl:


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Good thing a reputable source retested the water as it became a State investigation instead of a local one.

Funny how the local Sheriff was quick to corroborate that someone had broken into the well that was said to be tainted...






Lincoln County Co. Sheriff Tom Nestor





Lincoln County Sheriff Captain Michael Yowell





Lincoln County Sheriff's Deputy guarding "tainted" water well in Hugo.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2016)

Tax money at work.....idiots


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2016)

He is guarding the well? LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2016)

I wonder if he realizes how freaking stupid he looks,,,all for a lie.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jul 25, 2016)

:48: 

View attachment paul_blart_mall_cop01.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2016)

Love it Joe!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2016)

Now there is a guy i can trust. Lol bet he smokes plenty weed.


----------



## thacheese (Jul 25, 2016)

http://www.popsci.com/article/scien...nalysis-shows-what-drugs-are-being-used-where

Found that to be interesting. Even waste water is monitored for drugs/metabolites.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2016)

Yep,,,hell half the vitamins ppl take end up in the toilet. Those drugs though are all water soluble. This weed deal is nothing more then a bunch of crap from lying asshats.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jul 25, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep,,,hell half the vitamins ppl take end up in the toilet. Those drugs though are all water soluble. This weed deal is nothing more then a bunch of crap from lying asshats.


 
Also shows the tests/equipment these places (cops) use are about worthless too. (IF any of that is true)

:48: 

View attachment thc_mall_cop01.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2016)

Bro,,i was laughing my *** off. Its uncanny how much this guy looks like the guy from mall cop.  Freaking funny as hell. Cool what ya did with the pic.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 25, 2016)

OMG I just about fell off of my chair laughing! :rofl:


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 26, 2016)

This town is anti-marijuana.. go figure.  lol

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YGFSEIyIhM[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 26, 2016)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drHhYXyzlXQ[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2016)

What a bunch of dumdasses. Lying assholes.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 26, 2016)

Nothing new


----------

